# I need Dove help! (reguarding nesting)



## OurDoveBron (Aug 6, 2012)

We've had our Dove for almost a year. (got her March of 2012) In that year, she's rarely laid an egg, or seemed interested in nesting. Well, for the past 2 week, she is OBSESSED with her nest! She is always in it, rearranging the straw, cuddling up in it, etc. She also lays eggs all the time, and sits on them. We take them out, and she doesn't seem too concerned. But, she just seems to ALWAYS be in her nest, when she's never been like that before. Usually when she does this, it lasts about 2-3 days. But, this time it's been over 2 weeks! Is she unhappy that she doesn't have a mate?? I feel so bad for her, but we really don't want another dove. Is there anything I can do for her, or do we just wait, and let this phase pass?? I'm assuming it might be the time of year (spring coming) or something. I know it's natural for them, but not sure what there is to do for her? (if anything) 

Thanks!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

find her a mate any boy dove will work , she is wants a family


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OurDoveBron said:


> We've had our Dove for almost a year. (got her March of 2012) In that year, she's rarely laid an egg, or seemed interested in nesting. Well, for the past 2 week, she is OBSESSED with her nest! She is always in it, rearranging the straw, cuddling up in it, etc. She also lays eggs all the time, and sits on them. We take them out, and she doesn't seem too concerned. But, she just seems to ALWAYS be in her nest, when she's never been like that before. Usually when she does this, it lasts about 2-3 days. But, this time it's been over 2 weeks! Is she unhappy that she doesn't have a mate?? I feel so bad for her, but we really don't want another dove. Is there anything I can do for her, or do we just wait, and let this phase pass?? I'm assuming it might be the time of year (spring coming) or something. I know it's natural for them, but not sure what there is to do for her? (if anything)
> 
> Thanks!


you are lucky you have a hen dove, they are sweet and not as loud as the male RN. what she is doing is normal, her eggs should be left to sit for a few weeks then take them out, then she will lay more. they pick up laying/nesting as the daylight gets longer. letting her sit the eggs keeps her from laying too soon inbetween egg clutches, and so she can restore her calcium reserves, so it is very important for a hen to have calcium suppliments. high cal grit or a syrup in the water. And this phase is what doves do it is normal, so no need to fix it.


----------



## OurDoveBron (Aug 6, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> you are lucky you have a hen dove, they are sweet and not as loud as the male RN. what she is doing is normal, her eggs should be left to sit for a few weeks then take them out, then she will lay more. they pick up laying/nesting as the daylight gets longer. letting her sit the eggs keeps her from laying too soon inbetween egg clutches, and so she can restore her calcium reserves, so it is very important for a hen to have calcium suppliments. high cal grit or a syrup in the water. And this phase is what doves do it is normal, so no need to fix it.


Ok, but won't the egg get rotten?? Or, is that ok? 

And I guess that makes sense as to why she's eating so much of the calcium grit we put in her cage lately!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OurDoveBron said:


> Ok, but won't the egg get rotten?? Or, is that ok?
> 
> And I guess that makes sense as to why she's eating so much of the calcium grit we put in her cage lately!


if the eggs are only there for two weeks time they usually don't spoil, or you can boil them or use fake ones.


----------



## OurDoveBron (Aug 6, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> if the eggs are only there for two weeks time they usually don't spoil, or you can boil them or use fake ones.


Ok, thanks! I have to admit I feel bad taking them!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL. Maybe we should let DeeDee and your dove meet for a while. I swear, DeeDee drives me NUTS with his constant bow cooing, displaying and hunting for a mate. Spirit Wings is definitely right about the male RN being LOUD.

Although, I AM happy that we don't have to deal with the eggs.

Your best bet, I suppose would be to buy some fake eggs and just let her have them for a couple of weeks, then take them away until she lays more, and then replace them with the fake again. And keep that calcium coming! Gotta be a pain in the butt, but I don't think there's another way.


----------

